

 I updated "Hacker News Full" for Android to fix the loading errors - jazzychad
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jazzychad.hn&gpref=09afwjoei23jh2398h

======
jazzychad
Hi all. Hacker New Full allows you to login, vote up/down, and comment on
threads. It has been plagued by loading errors for a while because I was using
the ihackernews api (which returned a lot of errors), but I finally wrote my
own HN api service which uses heavy caching to play nice with HN. I'm really
sorry it took so long to get updated, but please give it another try if you
gave up on it because of the errors!

~~~
cheeaun
Any chance for this API service to be open sourced or public?

~~~
jazzychad
maybe in a while after i'm sure it is stable and doesn't run afoul of request
limits...

------
w1ntermute
Any chance you could update it to follow Android 4.0+ UI guidelines? You still
have the old style menu and no overflow button.

~~~
jazzychad
maybe... I don't have any 4.0+ devices to test on, and the large majority of
users are still on 2.x

~~~
zrgiu_
make it open-source and I'll do that for you. You can then update the app with
the new design if you'd like.

~~~
w1ntermute
I'd be willing to help out as well. I'd really like to see a good HN site
browser for Android.

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Nice. Now where in can I find the data about my comments - e.g. what's at
<http://news.ycombinator.org/threads?id=SideburnsOfDoom>

~~~
jazzychad
not there yet because nobody has ever requested that feature :) i'll add it to
the todo list

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
If we're on features, I should also be able to do that wherever a user name is
shown on screen - i.e. click on it and go to the profile & comment history.

Also you may prefer white on black, but I strongly prefer to read in black on
white. Option for colours?

~~~
jazzychad
agreed about being able to do it for all usernames (i might just have them go
to a profile view, from there you can view their threads). also added
color/theme option to todo list.

------
nsavant
My favorite HackerNews Android app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews&hl=en)

Anyone know the best way to read TechMeme on Android. The one app I found is
not the great:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spacenext....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.spacenext.techmeme&hl=en)

~~~
CrazedGeek
My favorite mobile HN thing is <http://ihackernews.com> \-- not an app, but
still great.

For TechMeme, have you tried using Google Currents?

------
nickpresta
Unfortunately, the app looks terrible on newer devices (4.0+).

On my Galaxy Nexus, I use:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews)
(Read Only)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)
(Read/Write)

~~~
Ecio78
I also use
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews)
too, unfortunately i cant comment, but it's quite good

------
skeletonjelly
I really wish Reddit News could support HN. It's has such an intuitive design
(loading comments and the article simultaneously in a split pane so you can
swap between) as well has a nice comment navigation (buttons to navigate by
submitter, navigating top level comments with a button, highlighting recent
comments).

<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=reddit.news>

------
mootothemax
Excellent, I'm writing this comment using the new version :-)

One request: when viewing comments from the ask hn section, it doesn't display
the text from the question. Is this a pain to fix?

~~~
jazzychad
oops, yes this moves to the top of the todo list

~~~
mootothemax
Awesome, thanks!

~~~
jazzychad
should be fixed now.. was an api issue, the app should handle it correctly
without and update :) some items might still appear to be broken if they were
cached, but will reset automatically upon expiry

------
ck2
Not to critique the effort, but couldn't this be done with an (aggressive)
alternate stylesheet for the main site? (ie. via stylish)

------
dmooray
The app works great, I think it would be nice to also have a "light" color
theme.

